# [Poland] The highest buildings in Wroclaw



## darowu (Nov 25, 2010)

The most powerful building in the world is Bordj Khalifa (828 m) * in Dubai.

The list of the highest free-standing buildings of our globe there is also a Canton Tower (610 m) in China and Canada CN Tower (553 m) also called the "roof of the world. "

Classifieds these giants can not boast. The capital of Lower Silesia, the town is dominated by Cathedral (97.5 m), the Garrison Church (91 m), academician Lipstick (85 m) and built several months, the Sky Tower (212 m), which upon completion will be the tallest building in Poland.

Radio Journalists boston climbed on each of them. *See video and photo gallery below.*


----------

